# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) بــلاغ تسعيرة الرسائل القصيرة 8 سنتيم و المكالمات 0،39 درهم ابتداءً من يناير 2012

## GSM-AYA

*09*     *    
   كشف بلاغ للوكالة الوطنية لتقنين المواصلات أن تسعيرة الرسائل الهاتفية القصيرة و المكالمات البينية ستنخفض بنسبة 82% ابتداءً من يناير 2012، بعدما كانت قد انخفضت ب65% بداية من سنة 2010.  
    و أفادت معطيات الوكالة أن تسعيرة الرسائل الهاتفية القصيرة "إس إم إس" حددت في 0،08 درهم للرسالة، مطلع السنة المقبلة، لتنخفض بعد ذلك إلى 0،05 دون احتساب الرسوم، بداية سنة 2013، السنة التي سيتم فيها توحيد تعريفات المكالمات و الرسائل القصيرة بالنسبة للفاعلين الثلاث حيث حددت في 0،02 درهم دون احتساب الرسوم.  
    وكشف ذات المصدر أن تسعيرة المكالمات الهاتفية لدى "اتصالات المغرب" تعد هي الأكثر انخفاضاً من بين الفاعلين الثلاث، إذ ستحدد في 0،39 درهم، دون احتساب الرسوم، بداية من يناير 2012، لتنخفض إلى 0،20 درهم مطلع 2013، فيما "ميديتل" تتجه إلى تحديد تسعيرة مكالماتها في 0،45 درهم للدقيقة، دون احتساب الرسوم، مطلع السنة المقبلة، في حين حددتها "إنوي" في 0،55 درهم للدقيقة.  
    وتأتي هذه الإجراءت، حسب الوكالة لتعزيز دينامية سوق الاتصالات في المغرب.
    بينما نبهت لجنة التدبير إلى أن التخفيضات المطبقة على أسعار خدمات الاتصال الموجهة لفائدة المستهلك المغربي من قبل الفاعلين الثلاث، خلال الفترة الأخيرة، لم تكن بالوتيرة المنتظرة وكانت جد ضعيفة، هذا رغم رقم المعاملات التي تحققها هذه الشركات خلال السنوات الأخيرة.            *

----------

